# shortkey für fenster maximieren



## phenomenia (27. Februar 2004)

hi,

ich suche nach einen shortkey um in windows (98) ein fenster IE oder was auch immer zu maximieren bzw zu verkleinern. ich hab bereits WIN + D gefunden, das ist alles minimieren bzw alles wiederherstellen.

aber für die anderen müsste es doch eigentlich auch was geben oder?

fallls einer ne gesammtübersicht mit windows shortkeys hat, kann er die URL oder die liste ja auch mal posten.

thx,
|phm


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. Februar 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;301583

aber von Fenster maximieren steht da nichts...


----------

